# How to make it big in Wedding Photography



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2017)

They trashed their wedding photographer over a $125 fee, so a jury told them to pay her $1 million


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2017)

WOW, WHAT A story! I wonder how much this couple will end up actually paying to the photographer. I mean, will they really pay up? or declare bankruptcy and skip out on the court-ordered damages?


----------



## Rampage (Aug 2, 2017)

I saw that article bout 2 days ago and think thats really messed up what they did. Slandering an honest photographer cuz they just wanna be cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Aug 2, 2017)

Still cheaper than a divorce.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2017)

wow .. all that for $125 and their lawyer didn't step up and correct them?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

That's why I'll never be a wedding photographer.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2017)

I was trying to find the thread where we all discussed this story when it first came out, but couldn't find it.



Derrel said:


> WOW, WHAT A story! I wonder how much this couple will end up actually paying to the photographer. I mean, will they really pay up? or declare bankruptcy and skip out on the court-ordered damages?



I have a feel they will win an appeal.


----------



## wtm (Aug 2, 2017)

> I have a feel they will win an appeal.



Even if they do, the judgement will likely be for a somewhat lower award, and the cost of bringing that appeal will be greater than the $125 they were trying to dodge...


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2017)

So the moral of the story is .. read your contract ...


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 2, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> wow .. all that for $125 and their lawyer didn't step up and correct them?



Well obviously they didn't consult a lawyer until after they got sued by the photographer.


----------



## KmH (Aug 3, 2017)

The wedding couple apparently aren't card players:
"You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em, know when to walk away, know when to run ...."


----------



## star camera company (Nov 14, 2019)

And......most Wedding pictures are never looked at.


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 14, 2019)

astroNikon said:


> So the moral of the story is .. read your contract ...


Second Moral of the story....

WRITE DOWN AND ARCHIVE EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 14, 2019)

Unfortunately for the photographer who's business was ruined it's unlikely she will recover much. Reputable businesses carry insurance and have assets that can be collected on, it's doubtful that the couple in question do. Even with a garnishment on wages it could take years to recover anything, or as mentioned above they file bankruptcy skipping out on it entirely. Sadly though many states have Cyberbully laws on the books, in most cases they end up in civil rather then criminal court.


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Nov 14, 2019)

What's really distressing is that two people deliberately set out to destroy somebody else because they couldn't see past their own pettyness. That hate wasn't created by the photographer, it was in the couple from the start.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 14, 2019)

Today's world of internet executions really needs to stop.
They wrecked someones career intentionally with the aid of the always offended web warriors.

Proof/evidence aren't required anymore for the masses to demand someones removal from their job/position in office etc. Long gone are the days of innocent until proven guilty. Guilt is now decided by the one that has the loudest voice or most popular agenda.

Countries need to update their laws to make this type of behaviour less appealing i.e. a minimum 10 yr prison term for trying to destroy someones life.

As for the likelihood of the photographer recouping anything near the losses. I doubt it. It sucks. I hope she manages to recover.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2019)

I reread this today, and I am just absolutely disgusted by this female bloggers attempt to ruin the photographer's business over a small fee that she and her hubby were actually contractually required to pay.

The emailed evidence that the female blogger and her new husband were found to have written was clear and compelling to me. It is 100% clear that the newly married couple both set out to ruin the photographer's reputation, all over a small amount of money. Frankly, I am not surprised. Social media has created an entire generation of narcissists, according to an article I read last week. The article credited social media with having brought changes that are extremely significant to the world, in line with changes as significant as the creation of the telephone and the airplane. Social media and the internet have profoundly changed the power of the voice of an individual person, such as the Blogger who decided to ruin a photographer's business because she and her husband were unwilling to pay $125 to $150 for a wedding album cover, and they were incensed that their high resolution images were not given to them on their timetable, despite a contract with the pertinent information in boldface type.


----------

